# How much does duration matter in a high school concerto competition?



## johnnyw (May 7, 2016)

I don't know if this is the place to post it but I'm not getting any useful feedback on the other sites I posted this. I'm going to start working on a piece for a concerto competition and I want to play the 4th movement of Scharwenka's 4th piano concerto because I really like it, but it is only 7 minutes, and all the other pianists who ever ever done well in this competition have played much longer movements (like grieg 1st movement and saint saens 2 1st mvt). Does it matter? I really want to do well this time. I also really like the 1st movement of Sauer's concerto in E minor, which is closer to the length of the other pieces. I like them both about equally but I think the Scharwenka fits me a little more.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

johnnyw said:


> I don't know if this is the place to post it but I'm not getting any useful feedback on the other sites I posted this. I'm going to start working on a piece for a concerto competition and I want to play the 4th movement of Scharwenka's 4th piano concerto because I really like it, but it is only 7 minutes, and all the other pianists who ever ever done well in this competition have played much longer movements (like grieg 1st movement and saint saens 2 1st mvt). Does it matter? I really want to do well this time. I also really like the 1st movement of Sauer's concerto in E minor, which is closer to the length of the other pieces. I like them both about equally but I think the Scharwenka fits me a little more.


Whatever someone is going to tell you, it seems you've made up your mind already?
So I would say, practise as hard as you can and GO for it .


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Scharwenka 4th piano concerto 4th movement is one tough piece. If you can pull it off, the time it takes won't matter. Best of luck.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

In my limited experience, it's what you do with the time you have, not the time itself. Go for it.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

OP...










Yeah...like, really!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

johnnyw said:


> I don't know if this is the place to post it but I'm not getting any useful feedback on the other sites I posted this. I'm going to start working on a piece for a concerto competition and I want to play the 4th movement of Scharwenka's 4th piano concerto because I really like it, but it is only 7 minutes, and all the other pianists who ever ever done well in this competition have played much longer movements (like grieg 1st movement and saint saens 2 1st mvt). Does it matter? I really want to do well this time. I also really like the 1st movement of Sauer's concerto in E minor, which is closer to the length of the other pieces. I like them both about equally but I think the Scharwenka fits me a little more.


If you can play that, then go for it! I'm assuming this is some kinda music school, not a regular high school? Else you have some exceedingly talented kids.


----------

